
How to Recognize the Real Senior Developer? - amazonkaiv
https://blog.aurity.co/how-to-recognize-the-real-senior-developer-d7e107ce6ddc
======
bhhaskin
I am disappointed in the amount of blog spam posts that are nothing but ads
for a company or service. Some times the actual post content is interesting,
but the ending is almost always buy our stuff. Usually though it is poorly
written to get the page views.

------
Fins
I don't think people who consider Harry Potter to be a pinnacle of fine
writing should be in the business of telling Juniors from Seniors.

Also, for marketing spam, which this is, it isn't written even to Rowling's
standards.

